Ask HN: Is there an up-to-date global index of conferences? - hoodoof
======
SyneRyder
I think Lanyrd is the definitive resource for conferences of all kinds across
the world:

[http://lanyrd.com](http://lanyrd.com)

If you're just interested in conferences for indie types (solo developers,
online microbusinesses, digital nomads, indie musicians & writers) then I've
been keeping a list at my Indie Conference website & monthly newsletter:

[http://indieconference.com/](http://indieconference.com/)

